# MAC Brow Beat swatches



## lara (Oct 2, 2006)

Please place all your Brow Beat swatches in this thread, please!

Pictures only, and please keep chatter in the Brow Beat colour story thread.


----------



## mezzamy (Nov 16, 2006)

*Brow Beat*

click for full sized pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Brow Shader in Maple/Soft Charcoal





Close Up





Swatch





Maple vs. Shroom (L to R)


----------

